# Driver Shaft Length



## Jeremyph (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm just about to buy a new drvier. I've been trying out Ping G5, TaylorMade 425 and 460 variations and Nike SasQuatch. So far the G5 is looking favourite (prefer 10.5deg rather than 9deg).

I really like the G5, but it is 45.75" long and I feel I am probably better served by a 44.5" shaft length.

For my irons I am 1" over standard, 2deg upright and stiff flex. I moved to stiff TaylorMade RacOS and love them. No problems there. However, I have always struggled with drivers. I find that choking down on the Ping G5 gives me more consistency, which I would easily take in exchange for length off the tee (within reason.

My question is what considerations should I be taking into account when selecting the correct driver shaft length?

Should I take the full 45.75 and just try to get used to it? Or take the bold step off cutting it down?

Just looking for opinions, similar experiences, etc. Thanks.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you tried different shafts? I'm a sucker for the fujikura shafts now, but there are loads on the market with different pros and cons.

Ideally if you could find the shaft thats right for you, you wont have to shorten it and therefore lose distance.

It might be worth checking out a fitting day or something near you.


----------



## tuanton (Jul 17, 2006)

I would be interest to know what you decided. I am 5'8" and my coach persuaded me to shorten my driver by .75" which I did. Not too much distance lost but I hit the ball higher which I didn't want to do so, I stuck a piece back in and took it back to its 45". No problem, the butt end has minimal stress on it.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

I had my driver cut by the same length. I am more accurate.


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

43-1/4 to 44-3/4 should be fine unless your 6'5" or more


----------

